# Make a Lightning Globe - Cheap!



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw this how to video and it looks pretty cool. Don't know how safe it is though.

Make Your Own Lightning Globe! - Video


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

$5 in parts!?!? HAHAHA

Because we all have $100+ televisions just sitting around to scavenge.

DON'T DO THIS!

The tube of a TV is a HUGE capacitor and carries a charge of THOUSANDS of volts.

If the TV uses you to discharge, you might get killed. At the very least, it is going to hurt like a MUTHA!

Cool video. 

DON'T DO IT!

DON'T DO IT!

Kurt


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that how Frankenstein came to life?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I like the comment at the end, keep little hands away......
YIKES....put something like that out and you KNOW the kids are gonna want to touch it!
Probably not the best idea.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

One heck of a mosquito killer though! LOL


----------

